# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  [DuongHoang] MakerBot - Made in Viet Nam

## duonghoang

"Ham muốn" từ lâu, nhưng giờ mới có thời gian và đk để làm, post mấy hình sơ sơ anh em ném đá chơi  :Smile: .
Em lấy mô hình theo thằng Makerbot làm phần cơ, board đk Arduino 2560 được trợ giúp từ một người bạn đã thương mại về máy in 3D rồi, bác nào muốn làm máy hoặc phụ kiện thì liên hệ nhé (http://www.3dprinter.vn).

Và đây là hình em nó:









  Đây là sản phẩm đầu tay, sản phẩm in bằng nhựa ABS, đang in tiếp vài mẫu sẽ update  :Smile: .








@Anh Namcnc: Anh Nam chắc cũng đang "ham muốn" nhỉ  :Smile: ).

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, im_atntc, jimmyli, Nam CNC, Trần Hoàng Nam, writewin

----------


## jimmyli

mica cắt bằng lazer hay cnc vậy anh, nhìn có vẽ sản phẩm vẫn chưa chuẩn lắm nhỉ chắc in nhanh nên còn hơi thô, có 1 chiêu làm smooth bề mặt của sản phẩm in 3d mà chưa có máy nên chưa thử được hehe, mà chưa thử qua nên vẫn chưa giám ý kiến  :Big Grin: , nếu đúng thì chắc sản phẩm in ra ứng dụng cho nữ trang thuận tiện hơn là sài máy cnc 5 trục đấy hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu chim mê ly nghĩ đơn giản quá, độ phân giải dịch chuyển dao bên anh làm là 0.02-0.04mm , sợi nhựa em có thể chảy ra nhỏ như thế không ? em làm mượt bề mặt chứ có làm được độ sắc nét chi tiết đâu . 

      thứ 2 là công nghệ đúc , sáp thì khi đúc được vậy còn cái nhựa này có đúc được đâu cha. Nói sao dễ ăn quá ..... đãi 1 chầu ăn no bụng đi thì tui nói về công nghệ nữ trang cho mà nghe.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## duonghoang

Cái khung thì mình phay CNC cắt ra. Đây là mẫu đầu in ra nên hơi xấu ^^, thằng bạn mình nó đưa nhựa ABS mà  mình nhầm tưởng là nhựa PLA, vậy là in nhiệt độ theo thằng PLA, vậy mà cũng ra hình đc cũng hay. 
 Mẫu kế tiếp nhìn mịn hơn được tí. Mà mới in đc 1 nửa, lại bị kẹt đầu phun, chắc phải chỉnh lại nhiều nữa  :Frown: .

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Giờ có còn ở SG không em, hôm nào anh ghé qua chiêm ngưỡng em nó tí...

----------


## duonghoang

> Giờ có còn ở SG không em, hôm nào anh ghé qua chiêm ngưỡng em nó tí...


 Dạ còn anh ơi, em ở chỗ Khu công nghiệp Tân Bình, khi nào anh ghé thì anh gọi em  :Smile: .

----------


## duonghoang

Update sản phẩm, vẫn còn ba zớ nhiều quá, phải chỉnh sửa thêm nữa @@

----------

im_atntc, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Máu lên não, máu lên não...

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

Update hình 18+ đây  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, im_atntc, jimmyli, scara.arm, Trần Hoàng Nam, writewin

----------


## jimmyli

nét và căng như xem HD k che :v, chúc mừng anh đã thành công  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## thuhanoi

Đep quá , chúc mừng bác

----------


## ahdvip

> Update hình 18+ đây


cái này mà in được chỗ mềm chỗ cứng nữa thì đã he  :Wink:

----------


## writewin

h mới rúc vào coi, máy bon em cũng gần xong rồi đang chờ nhựa về nữa là test dc, he he

bao anh Nam ăn no căng bụng cũng dể thôi, cở anh nam 8 đến 10 trái vịt lộn là kịch kim bể chưa, ha ha 1 trái 4k5 vnd, ăn ko tối em đi mua gởi gấp ra

----------


## biết tuốt

> cái này mà in được chỗ mềm chỗ cứng nữa thì đã he


ý cha này định cạnh tranh với hàng nhật à ta hehe
bác chủ thớt lại thôi thúc em rồi , máu em lên lân rân khắp người rồi , món này để ý lâu rồi mà chưa bắt ta được ,

----------


## scara.arm

hix, hobby chế đồ chơi 18+ có thể là một xu hướng mới.  :Embarrassment: 
Nhưng phải công nhận là chất lượng in quá tuyệt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lekimhung

Mới xem báo, thấy sản phẩm 3d này hay hay chia sẽ mọi người cho máu nó lên não luôn.

 Trích nguồn : http://www.khoahoc.com.vn/giaitri/th...-the-gioi.aspx

----------

anhcos, nhatson, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## jimmyli

cái này còn lên não hơn nữa nè  :Big Grin: 

http://www.totalkustom.com/3d-castle-completed.html

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## duonghoang

> cái này mà in được chỗ mềm chỗ cứng nữa thì đã he


Bác thích in chỗ nào mềm em in  luôn, nay có nhựa mềm dẻo giống kẹo chip chip afh  :Smile: 

Update vài hình, em chụp đt nên hơi mờ  :Smile: , nay có đc đồ về tặng vợ rồi  :Smile:

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## izumin274

Chú tiến bộ quá. hihi. in cái vòng rất đẹp.Bửa giờ chắc chú cho máy chạy ngày đêm hả.

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> cái này mà in được chỗ mềm chỗ cứng nữa thì đã he


Suy nghĩ thật sáng tạo  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

